# Scott/Abitibi Deep Duck 16



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Billfish84 said:


> Wanted to show the modifications I did to mine, trying to bring it closer to a Towee, but much cheaper. I love the boat for shallow running or drifting rivers. The lower part of the outside is coated with Wetlander to protect the fiberglass from rocks. I added Wave Wackers so it can go stern first into waves. I built a bow cap and extended the front and rear benches, and added a plywood floor.
> This boat can be purchased from Two Rivers Canoe in Medway, Maine. The owner Barry Davis knows more about big canoes than anyone I have known. He designed the 21’ Maine Freighter canoe that Abitibi builds. Good stuff!


Nice, I own one as well. I’m going to go with a whole cap so it will look kind of like a Dragonfly Marsh Hen. Lot of work, but it will suit my needs better. I use mine to duck hunt and fly fish. It’s been a solid boat. I was going to buy a Towee and this boat fell into my lap for less than half the price so I sort had to do it.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

The original Towee.


----------



## Billfish84 (Jan 31, 2019)

If anyone is interested in what the 21’ Freighter looks like. 56” beam, 20” depth. Barry says it is fine in open water with 3’ waves. Much more seaworthy than a Towee/Duck or Gheenoe.


----------

